# Smiling Pyr



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2013)

This is "D" he is losing all his winter coat... he looks like a puppy again.  
He is smiling at mommy. The truth is he is pleading with me to take the hotwire down. 
Hotwire was put up yesterday for the Kikos to move through some new forage... D and Callie hate the hotwire. 

Callie is staying in one spot watching... staying clear of the wire... 

"D"






Callie





Callie has her eye on a friends weiner dog....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 28, 2013)

Smiling right back   I am so won over by these working dogs.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Cali is a big girl! 
My old pyr really would smile at people. But it always scared the pants off anyone other than us!
Beautiful dogs!


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 28, 2013)

Absolutelty stunning. I too am smiling back.


----------



## Grazer (Apr 28, 2013)

They are both so beautiful! I just love D, the way he's built, his markings and that " I'm too smart for my own good" look he always has!
Btw, maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me, but does Callie have a large red spot, with tiny bumps on her back? If so, is it from the hotwire?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2013)

Grazer said:
			
		

> They are both so beautiful! I just love D, the way he's built, his markings and that " I'm too smart for my own good" look he always has!
> Btw, maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me, but does Callie have a large red spot, with tiny bumps on her back? If so, is it from the hotwire?


Thanks all... everyone knows how much I love this boy! He is my baby. 

No... it is the camera, it was getting late and the auto flash / focus  didn't work well. :/  Have pics of the goats and they look pretty blurry.
Callie is a true Fawn Color with blk mask... The picture doesn't do her justice.

Callie nor D will get close to the wire if they can help it.... In these pics, D came up and turned around and his tail got it.  See he really is smiling and saying "mommy" PLEASE can I come out of here!  

We are getting them use to the wire again... they will be moved every 3 weeks for fresh forage for the goats. Winter there is no need because no forage. :/

I think the people here have been shocked way more than the dogs or goats.... sad huh... dogs and goats are smarter than the people!


----------



## Grazer (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for explaining Southern, I thought maybe silly Callie tried to get under the fence and hurt herself somehow.
My camera is even worse, as soon as it starts getting darker outside, all images turn out really blurry. Even when I use flash 

You're right, most animals are good at avoiding anything that might hurt them. 
My parents in law use hotwire to keep their horses in and I always find it interesting to see how all the animals (including our dogs who never got zapped, but have been taught not to get too close) remember to keep safe distance from the fence.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 29, 2013)

Beautiful dogs *Southern*.  Quick question...how low/or how high is your bottom hot wire strand.  We are not currently using ours to keep in the dogs, and they just scoot right under it.  We may want to use it to keep them in an area soon.  Just wondering.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2013)

We base the wire on the goats, not the dogs...right now with kids on the ground there are alot of strands... usually it is 3 strands, right now 5.

Our dogs..all 4 LGD's DO NOT test that wire. They will run right beside it but they are very careful with it. 
I will be having pups in June and I will have them AL trained by 12 weeks before they go to their new homes. The younger the better.

This photo shows 3 strands the pink tags kinda show you where they are. They could go over it easily but don't. This was from last year... dogs were still pups.






This was just set up... 5 strands to keep the kids in... kinda hard to see because no pink tags... the wire is yellow. Bottom wire maybe 8" off the ground.  






We have a pulsing charger and it ticks, so dogs KNOW when it is on or not. Smart boogers they are.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 29, 2013)

I have to say, IMPRESSIVE with the road right there.  

I'd say our bottom wire is about 1 ft off the ground.  Our charger pulses too, so I know what you mean.  

We may decide to run another one closer to the ground for the dogs.  Our female is a bit more leary about sneeking under.  She got bit pretty good by the fence when she was younger.  Of course she thought it was the pigs that bit her!  

Thanks for the pics so that I could have a good idea.  And of course who doesn't like pics in general?!

Edited to add: cute little goats there too!


----------

